# قناة مسيحية فضائية جديدة على الهوت بيرد



## Michael (6 يناير 2008)

قناة مسيحية جديدة على الهوت بيرد

تردد 11054

H

5/6


سلام ونعمة​


----------



## NOONA200 (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قناة مسيحية فضائية جديدة على الهوت بيرد*

momken aaraf esmaha thanku.


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قناة مسيحية فضائية جديدة على الهوت بيرد*

شكرآ مايكل 

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Michael (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قناة مسيحية فضائية جديدة على الهوت بيرد*



NOONA200 قال:


> momken aaraf esmaha thanku.




C TV COPTIC TV


----------



## احلى ديانة (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قناة مسيحية فضائية جديدة على الهوت بيرد*

شكرا ليك يا غالى على القناة وهيا فعلا قناة جامدة لانى بشوفها عند عمى وهيا جميلة جدا جدا جدا

واسمها فعلا ctv وشعارها ربنا موجود


----------



## mansor1_2000 (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قناة مسيحية فضائية جديدة على الهوت بيرد*

*مشكور على هذا الخبر الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christianstore (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قناة مسيحية فضائية جديدة على الهوت بيرد*

انا نزلت القناة و هية قناة جميلة صحيح وشكراا على تعبك و المجهود الجميل الى عملتة علشان نعرف القناة و شكرااا


----------



## salib 2010 (26 يناير 2010)

ياريت تردد قناة الحياة والكرمة والشفاء ومعجزة واكون شاكر لكم ​


----------



## salib 2010 (26 يناير 2010)

salib 2010 قال:


> ياريت تردد قناة الحياة والكرمة والشفاء ومعجزة على قمر هوت بيرد واكون شاكر لكم ​


----------



## ابراهيم5 (26 يناير 2010)

*تردد قناة الحياة 11411
تردد قناة الشفاء11566
تردد قناة معجزة11642
تردد قناة نور سات 10949
تردد قناة ابونا ماكسيموس11566*


----------



## ابراهيم5 (26 يناير 2010)

كلهم علي الهوت بيرد


----------



## salib 2010 (26 يناير 2010)

ابراهيم5 قال:


> *تردد قناة الحياة 11411*





ابراهيم5 قال:


> *تردد قناة الشفاء11566*
> *تردد قناة معجزة11642*
> *تردد قناة نور سات 10949*
> *تردد قناة ابونا ماكسيموس11566*


* شكرا لتعب محبتك الرب يبارك حياتك بكل نعمة سمائية*​


----------



## adf2010 (18 يونيو 2010)

الله يبارك محبتكم  شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 يونيو 2010)

اتمنى من الاصدقاء ارسال تردات القنوات المسيحية على النايل سات واشكركم على البيد الاكترونى


----------



## سمير قزمه (18 يونيو 2010)

شكرا حبيبي علي المعلومه والرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> اتمنى من الاصدقاء ارسال تردات القنوات المسيحية على النايل سات واشكركم على البيد الاكترونى




*
ترددات القنوات المسيحيه علي النايل سات 

1.قناه سات7 و سات 7 للاطفال 

تردد 11355 عمودي

أستقطاب 27500 

2. قناه معجزه 

 تردد 11355

أستقطاب 27500 

3. قناه أغابى وctv

تردد  11353 vertical

أستقطاب 27500 


​*


----------



## MAJI (19 يونيو 2010)

خبر حلو
يارب تزيد وتبارك
ويجعل هذه القنوات انوار لجميع الامم
امين
شكرا على الخبر
والرب يباركك


----------

